# Ampli Technics SU-8080, un canal distorsiona



## jorge2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Este es mi primer mensaje en este foro, así que sepan disculpar si cometo algún error.

Aclaro que no soy electrónico, es más, mis conocimientos son bastante limitados.

Llegó a mis manos un amplificador Technics SU-8080, el cual tenía los fusibles fundidos. Pude comprobar que el problema era en el canal derecho, ya que desconectando la salida del transformador de ese canal, los fusibles no saltaban y el canal izquierdo funcionaba sin problemas. Como verán lleva los transistores Toshiba 2SD427 y su complementario 2SB557, los cuales al sacarlos comprobé que estaban totalmente en corto. Conseguí como sustitutos dos pares de MJ15015 y MJ15016 legítimos de On Semiconductor, digo dos pares porque decidí cambiar las salidas de los dos canales. Luego encendí el amplificador y el canal reparado (derecho), ahora se escucha, pero distorsionado. Otro dato es que por los auriculares se escucha bien, salvo una pequeña fritura por el canal derecho (el defectuoso), esto es sin carga en la salida, pero al agregarle carga con un parlante a ese canal, comienza a oírse distorsionado el canal derecho por el auricular, al igual que por el parlante derecho. Acto seguido regulé todos los parámetros que indica el manual, pero al llegar al ajuste de lo que el manual llama ICQ (idling of power transistor) del canal derecho, el téster me indica 0 mV en la prueba por voltímetro y 0 mA en la prueba por miliamperímetro, los cuales deberían ser 15 mV y 25 a 30 mA respectivamente. Decidí verificar los drivers del canal defecutoso, los saco, y sí, están "cortados", o sea que no me indican continuidad por ningún lado, al contrario de los de salida que estaban en corto. Luego, los reemplazo con los drivers del canal izquierdo, y el resultado es exactamente el mismo, se escucha distorsionado, paso a verificar los transistores que están antes de éstos, los cuales son los 308, 310 y 312, y me dan que están bien. Los anteriores a estos tres (302, 304 y 306) todavía no los reviso, pero dudo que estén defectuosos. Al momento de escribir esto, no verifiqué los voltajes que indica el esquema, cosa que voy a hacer de inmediato. Otra cosa que comprobé antes de darme cuenta de que los drivers no estaban bien, fue que al desconectar el +B de los transistores de salida del canal defecuoso, por el que según la prueba ICQ que hice, no pasa corriente, no pasa absolutamente nada, es decir sigue sonando distorsionado por el parlante. Aclaro que el único voltaje que medí aparte de los de los ajustes que indica el manual, fue el +B y el -B, los cuales están bien.

Mis preguntas son las siguientes:

1: ¿Puede haber dañado la nueva etapa de salida con los transistores drivers defectuosos (simplemente cortados, no en corto)?

2: ¿Que puede causar la distorsión?

Dejo el enlace desde donde bajé el esquema, ya que no puedo subirlo porque tiene como 6 megas.

http://www.hifiengine.com/manuals/technics/su-8080.shtml

Ampliaremos.

Desde ya muchísimas Gracias.


----------



## jorge2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hola a todos de nuevo.

¡Solucioné el problema!

Después de medir los voltajes de salida y entrada de todos los transistores previos a los dos drivers, noté que el en la base del 310 entraba casi nada de tensión, entonces, después de mucho meditar, probé con desconectar la plaqueta de protección de sobrecarga de la salida, y ¡voila!, ¡los voltajes volvieron casi todos a la normalidad!, digo casi todos porque de los 0,4 V que entran en la base del 312, yo tengo -0,4 V, pero bueno, por lo menos suena y bien, sin distorsión ni ruidos raros. Lo que resta por hacer es regular y/o reparar la plaqueta de protección de sobrecarga del canal derecho que desenchufé, además de conseguir los cuatro drivers que voy a necesitar reemplazar ahora, dos por canal, aunque los de un canal funcionan, voy a cambiar los cuatro.

Acá va una nueva pregunta:

Debido a que, supongo, me va a ser imposible conseguir los drivers 2SC1913 y 2SA913, ¿qué reemplazo me recomiendan?. Leí en otro foro que sugerían MJE15030 y MJE15031, ¿alguna opinión de éstos? 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## AsRol (Sep 22, 2018)

Saludos desde Perú.
Amigo me alegra que hayas podido poner operativo tu Amplificador  ...io también tengo un SU8080, pero esta dado de baja ya que no logre encontrar un técnico competente ...peor aun, le metieron mano sin ningún resultado positivo ... El problema es que no enciende (nada de nada... los fusibles están ok) realmente me gustaría ponerlo operativo ..pero si tus conocimientos de electrónica son limitados  ... los míos tienden a 0.  ¿alguna recomendación? Si tienes imagenes del interior, me interesaría compararlas con mi ampli, ya que sospecho de uno que otro cable mal ubicado.
Nuevamente saludos y suerte.


----------

